# Montaje del integrado 7442 decodificador de BDC a Decimal



## sergioicd (Abr 23, 2010)

Hola.

En mi protoboard he montado un circuito compuesto por un ADC8004 al cual le entra una señal analoga que varía según la posición de un potenciometro generando respectivamente a la salida una respuesta binaria con resolucion de 8 bits.  Para decodificar la salida le conecté 2 integrados 74ls47 y a la salida de estos su respectivo display 7 segmentos anodo común.  Cuando giro la perilla del potenciometro me varia la lectura en los displays pero con el inconveniente que es una respuesta hexadecimal (0-15) y no decimal (0-9) que es la que necesito.  Buscando por ahí necesitaria entonces el CI 7442 que es un decodificador BCD a Decimal pero segun el datasheet este tiene 10 pines a la salida y no 7 como el CI 74ls47 o el display 7 segmentos.  La pregunta es.  Como puedo conectar el CI 7442 para poder visualizar una respuesta en decimal.

Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 24, 2010)

Hola sergioicd

No logro encontrar las hojas de datos para el ADC8004, No será ADC0804 ?

Si tu Convertidor ADC tiene 8 Bits de salida que sean Binarios (128, 64, 32, 16, 8, 4, 2, 1) necesitas convertir ese número binario a BCD de 3 Dígitos (3 Display’s de 7 Segmentos).

Hay un convertidor de binario a BCD es el 74185; en sus hojas de datos viene descrito como utilizarlo pero creo que no han logrado resultados satisfactorios por aquí.

Otro modo de convertir Binario a BCD seria por medio de un PIC que sería +/- igual a programar un ROM o EPROM o EEPROM que tenga su BUS de direcciones de 8 Bits y el BUS de datos de 12 Bits para separar 4 Líneas de datos para cada uno de los 3 dígitos.

También se podría programar el xROM a modo multiplexado: 3 líneas de datos que habilitaran cada Display y por otras 4 el dato para los segmentos con lo que serian 7 salidas en el BUS de datos.

En fin hay mucho por hacer para llevar a cabo tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: el circuito que mencionas no funciona para lo que requieres (7442)


----------

